# Ovary Sparing Spay?



## puppyfeet (Dec 26, 2015)

I am also interested in the responses as I'm considering it for my current dog (non-poodle). As she is a small/medium breed, I've been wondering if it is worth it for them as opposed to the traditional spay.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

While I can appreciate the health benefits of having those hormones, I decided against it because the chunk of time that it would take away from the dog park. My girl had one heat, and I am glad that she did for the physical development was remarkable, but starting two weeks before her heat and for two full months after it finished, she wanted absolutely nothing to do with other dogs, and I was not willing to take that much time away from the fun 2-3 times a year (it can be three times a year, she was spayed at almost 4 months post heat and the surgeon said that her uterus looked like she was just about to come in again any day.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

There's a chapter devoted to spay/neuter versus tubal ligation/vasectomy in the book "Pukka's Promise"


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think there are a number of things to consider, about the pros and cons of spaying, tubal ligation, and keeping the dog entire. From my understanding of the many papers I have read:

Traditional spaying removes ovaries and uterus, and therefore removes a lot of female hormones as well. There is some evidence (less overwhelming than once believed) that an early spay protects females from mammary tumours (The effect of neutering on the risk of mammary tumours in dogs ? a systematic review - Beauvais - 2012 - Journal of Small Animal Practice - Wiley Online Library). Removing the uterus greatly reduces the risk of pyometra (there is a condition called stump pyometra which can occur if removal is not complete, so there can be a small risk even after spay). As the dog is no longer coming into season, she will not attract males, and will not be driven to roam herself in search of a mate or be subject to the mood swings that hormones can bring. And, of course, she won't get pregnant! On the other hand, there is increasing evidence that the female hormones protect against a wide range of other cancers; that early spay slows down the closure of growth plates and may contribute to later joint problems; that fearful females risk becoming worse after spaying; that spaying alters the metabolism, and can make it more difficult to avoid obesity; and even that there may be a correlation between spaying and some auto immune disorders (Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay / Neuter in Dogs). And the operation itself is not without risk, both from the anaesthetic and post operative complications.

Tubal ligation will stop her getting pregnant, carries the same anaesthetic risk but possibly lower post op risk (this is a guess, given that it is a less invasive procedure), but does not provide protection against mammary tumours or pyometra, roaming, attentive males, etc. The only thing it will prevent is actual pregnancy. As all hormones remain intact, none of the risks associated with reducing them apply.

Keeping the dog entire means there is a continuing need for management when she is in season, but removes the risk of an operation altogether.

I think it is a matter of individual risk assessment. If you know that you can safely manage her heats, and avoid an Ooops litter, I can't see much point in tubal ligation (I have chosen to keep my dogs entire). If you want to keep her as near entire as possible, but have entire male dogs in the household or able to get access to her, then it might be a good option. If it is important to you to avoid heats altogether, or you worry about the risk of pyometra, etc, then the choice would be a full traditional spay. I would read widely, talk it through with your vet, and think hard about what will work best for you and your dog. I don't think that there is one "right" answer - it will depend upon individual circumstances.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I think it's a personal choice, but personnally I couldn't live with a dog bleeding and /or licking herself for weeks at a time and attracting male dogs around, intact or not. Going for a walk is a pain, and letting your dog off leash might end up with mating and getting stuck. One female I had did not lick herself at all. It happens. I had to keep her on the floor for the entire heat, and it was a small dog. Or you make them wear diapers, which I personnally wouldn't do to a dog if I can avoid it.

I don't see any advantages to this. If you have a dog worthy of breeding, then don't spay her. If not, then spay. I mean, we have been doing this for decades now and our dogs are living longer and better lives than ever before, when their genetics are good, of course.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi KimC --

Here's a very good summary of the scientific evidence of the pros and cons of spaying and neutering. It addresses the option of sparing the ovaries.

Spaying and neutering Dr. Karen Becker


----------

